# Wet tape for corners??



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

I was at a job and was watching a guy taping in another part of the building. I watched him cut the tape to length, then take it to the sink and soak it.  I have never, ever seen anyone do this before! He said it makes the tape stick better in the corners. After watching him for a moment, I noticed that he had hardly any mud in the corner before he laid in the tape. I was going to suggest he put more mud in the corner, but he was the type of guy who "knows what he's doing and been doin' it this way for years". I'm not saying it's right or wrong, I have just never seen it done that way. I just turned around and let him continue on.

My question is: Has anyone ever seen this done before?


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dang I bet he is a real genius! Let us know how his finished product turns out.

BTW have never seen this done.


Nate


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

#1: Just happy to see someone posting (has been very quiet around here).

#2: Kinda funny, when I first started taping about 23 years ago (in my own house). I would wet the tape with water. For seams and corners (think I got that idea from a do it yourself book). Found out quickly when I started on a job site that I was an idiot. Plenty of mud and good pressure and you're good to go.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I've never done it but I worked with a guy who ran all his tape through a bucket filled with a thin slurry of mud beore laying it. Didn't seem to make much difference in the finished product but then I'm a sh!tty finisher. Rich.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I've seen fella's do it before and I was told it makes it easier on the lay, but it seems the same to me.

Bob


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 12, 2005)

I seen this done before ..the guy also had another slick trick he used a palmsander on all his drywall it looked like the house was on fire ..lmao


----------



## andrewtlocke (Mar 8, 2005)

I have never seen this done...ever....no really. My response would be: Isn't the mud already wet?


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Luke's Dad said:



> I was at a job and was watching a guy taping in another part of the building. I watched him cut the tape to length, then take it to the sink and soak it.  I have never, ever seen anyone do this before! He said it makes the tape stick better in the corners. After watching him for a moment, I noticed that he had hardly any mud in the corner before he laid in the tape. I was going to suggest he put more mud in the corner, but he was the type of guy who "knows what he's doing and been doin' it this way for years". I'm not saying it's right or wrong, I have just never seen it done that way. I just turned around and let him continue on.
> 
> My question is: Has anyone ever seen this done before?




As a painter that does residential repaints I see the results of this practice. The tape fails and releases from the wall. When I pull it down there is little or no mud under the tape. It is a very poor idea.

Jim Bunton


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

*Looks the same*

Went back and checked it out today and the "taper" wasn't there. Looks the same as just using dry tape and the proper amount of mud to me, but I can understand where using a little mud, then adding water to it would make for a very weak corner.:whistling 

I'll probably be back in a little while to fix the corners where the tape is coming loose.  

Lance


----------

